# Nissan Primera radio/cdplayer power problem



## ronaldtlt (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I have bought a nissan primera profile 1998 v1.6 recently, used. I have a problem with its radio. From time to time it can be turned on, but now it just went dead. I bought a new cd player from harfords, get it all wired up but it also does not work. I am thinking it might be the wiring system that went wrong. Is there anyway I can fix it and what cost am I looking at?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Have you checked the fuses yet?


----------



## ronaldtlt (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, I did check the audio and electronics fuses, they were fine. I even replaced them with my spares, still doesnt work at all. I got the old one installed back, got a red light (a dot next to "Code") flashing when the engine is off.


----------

